# NEXXTECH Wireless Keyboard Mouse Combo



## Harris Creek (Feb 11, 2009)

I purchased the Nexxtech NWKBMCB wireless keyboard and mouse. The package arrived, but the CD for drivers and software manager was missing. The numbers that I have been given direct me to Circuit City, which is in the process of disolving their company, and I have waited for a long time ang get no help.

I have downloaded the driver, so my keyboard and mouse is up and running. Is there anywhere I can download the data for the 'Software Manager."

Thanks for your help.

Harvey.


----------



## matt2011 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi,

I have the same Wireless Keyboard Mouse Combo NWKBMCB.
Where did you find the drivers online?
i have been searching for a long time.

matt


----------



## Harris Creek (Feb 11, 2009)

I have had to do a new search.. I have found this page that looks interesting.

Here is the link.

http://shuenno.com/nexxtech-nwkbmcb-driver-xp.html

Hope this helps. Email direct if need more help. [email protected]


----------



## Harris Creek (Feb 11, 2009)

Matt: Did this web page noted above solve your problem with the drivers.


----------



## shawn.0799 (Jul 4, 2011)

i found the CD of the drivers i got when i purchased my wireless mouse and keyboard. please follow the link below to download the file.

MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service


----------

